# Side affects question



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just wondering about how long the possible side effects last - is it only during when you are taking the tablets or a week after or for the entire month?  I know s/a are different for people but on average just wondering how long I'll have to endure them on my first lot of Clomid?


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I find while I am taking them its the worst, but now a week later I'm getting ov pains and feel very light headed.  Then just very short tempered all the way through   sound great doesn't it


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Most of my s/e were whilst I was taking them,then post ovulation severe pains in abdomen,emotional and sore boobs by cd21.....sounds wondeful doesn't it.
However,I have just finished taking my second round and apart from a few weird dreams I haven' experienced nausea,headaches,crying,mood swings like I did last time. Fingers crossed you won't either.  
Gossips.xx


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Ya 

I experience most of the s/e whilst taking them ! but has got better on the secound round !! 
figures crossed !! 


Denzy


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I found that mine lasted 3 out of 4 weeks, sorry I know thats not what you wanted to hear.  Although the sickness was only whilst taking them.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i can honestly say (though hopefully you won't need that many cycles!) that by my fourth cycle (in Dec - still waiting to test) the side effects were much less severe....still the tiredness and   but really not as bad as first month! PROMISE!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Nikki  
I get different side effects throughout the month but definitely worse on the days when I am actually taking the tablets (difficulty sleeping, nightmares, hot flushes).  Then I get a few s/e on and off throughout the month. ovulation usually brings increased peeing, low backache and strong ovulation twinges (I "like" these as I know when I'm ov'ing and also that the tablets are doing something).  Sometimes feel nauseous too.  Nothing is so severe that it would stop me taking the tablets so therefore not that bad.

take care xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey hey rock n'roll   

Well I guess I can but keep my fingers and toes crossed and the cats paws crossed that I don't get too many but time will tell.


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Nicki  mines are lasting more or less throughout the month which is hard to understand really but i suppose all the hormones being pumped into your body when they are not used to be there would be difficult


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

I find i get really bad dreams when actually taking it - normally about people dieing (but I have been told that means births in real life) so I think that is me dreaming!

After ovulation I get really sore breasts, need the loo  alot and am thirsty.  The first cycle and this are like that cycle 2 I didnt have anything so its a bit odd and can vary.


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Yip going to the toilet alot more is another one.  suppose alot of the s/a are the same as pregnancy


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Nikki my second round of clomid was much better than the first. I was quite dreading taking them again after a horrible first time experience but i was plaesantly surprised. So good luck with your first round abd if you really suffer lots of s/e the second round may be completely different...Promise!!
Gossips.xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

nikki

i guess i was one of the lucky ones and didnt get too many side effects , but that could be because i take quite a few tablets already and they disguised the clomid side effects 
Just a few hot flushes and found my period was heavier than normal

goodluck
suzie xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Unfortunately many of the clomid side effects, AF & pg symptoms are the same so its difficult to know exactly whats going on...very frustrating !!

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Nikki

This is my 1st month on   pills and I have had s/e for the whole month sorry you probably don't want to hear that.

Although alot of the girls I met on here say the 2nd month is better and the s/e change with each cycle.

Hope you don't get too many s/e.

Good luck

Binty


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Nikki,

Its my first cycle of Clomid and so far I found that the s/e (hot flushes, headache, tiredness, forgetfulness) were bad on the days of taking it. But, now im v bloated, weeing lots too, CD10 today, also had strong ovu pains this AM?!  Seems to be a bit hit and miss after reading all these replies    But, least they mean they are doing something (hopefully).
Good Luck Jo xx

pS. had nausea on and off too.


----------

